# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Flou de boug dans l'espace de fourier

## millie

Je ralise actuellement une petite bibliothque de fonction de transformations optiques pour des images.

Je fais un petit sous module de restauration d'image, et j'aimerai pouvoir appliquer un flou de boug (ou corrig un flou de boug).

Il faut pour cela appliquer une fonction  la transforme de fourier discrte de l'image :

Pour cela, j'ai regard dans pas mal de site, et ils me donnent tous des dfinitions diffrentes et souvent incohrentes, par exemple ici :

http://www.enseignement.polytechniqu...99/IMAGE/td_3/

La fonction ne dpend que de la longueur du flou de boug, mais aucunement de la direction de la vitesse du flou...


J'ai encore vu un autre site qui disait juste : c'est un sinus cardinal dans l'espace de fourier, mais sans donner plus d'indication.
(ici http://www.tsi.enst.fr/~ladjal/ANIM/ANIM_RESTAU.pdf)


Et encore un autre, qui lui, utilisait le sinc et le vecteur vitesse, mais qui divisiait tous par un nombre constant (ici, c'tait pour la correction du flou de boug). sinc( alpha * v). o alpha est un coeff que l'on doit rgler.



Donc, si quelqu'un savait quel tait exactement cette fonction (apparement avec un sinc). Merci

[Edit] C'est uniquement le flou de boug qui m'interesse, et pas d'autre flou (comme le gaussien..)

----------


## millie

Okkkk, je sais que le poste est vraiment vieux (genre aout 2006)  ::aie::  Mais je me suis rinteress au problme, et j'ai trouv  ::mrgreen::  , c'tait d  une mauvaise lecture de la formule, j'avais betement confondu la lettre v et la lettre nu grec.

Donc, le filtre pour le flou de boug o v=(vx, vy) est la direction du flou et alpha est un coefficient caractristique de la vitesse s'crit simplement dans l'espace de Fourier :

F[h](x,y) = sinc(alpha(x * vx + y * vy)) o sinc est le sinus cardinal. (videmment, il faut penser  remplacer par 1 lorsque alpha(x * vx + y * vy) est nul.

Et en connaissant parfaitement le flou, on peut corriger a :

En


Ce qui n'est pas non plus transcendant, mais a doit pouvoir tre affin.

----------


## maamar

hmm il reste le dessous de l'image  :;):  
es tu a INRIA?

----------


## millie

> hmm il reste le dessous de l'image


Il faut bien voir que cette mthode de restauration admet plein de contraintes : le flou doit tre rectiligne. On doit connatre l'angle et la dure de la prise de vue (ce qui peut tre  peu prs trouv en analysant le spectre).

De plus, pour corriger, il faut prendre l'inverse d'un sinus cardinal, et donc, il est fort probable que le dnominateur s'annule.

On peut trouver la direction en regardant le spectre :
Pour un dplacement v = (1,2), on a :


Pour v = (1,3), on a :





> es tu a INRIA?


Pas du tout  ::mouarf::

----------

